# Can you change your name?



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

As above.

As you can see, mine is actually my real name. It was a foolish mistake on my part and I was wondering if it'd be possible to retain what little anonymity I may have left?

Thanks for your time,

Jim


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jimbo.levy said:


> I was wondering if it'd be possible to retain what little anonymity I may have left?


Sure: https://www.facebook.com/james.levy.1?fref=ts

:lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Pm Katy


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

That was a joke mate, don't even know if that FB is you'rs.... perhaps inbox Katy, she will be able to help

R


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Sure: https://www.facebook.com/james.levy.1?fref=ts
> 
> :lol:


That's not mine dude 

Made me chuckle though haha!

I shall find "Katy" and inbox her. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Pm Katy


Thanks


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Lolz


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

I did the same thing mate, still not been able to change it though


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

"Username" is my favorite on here.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

message @Katy bud she's the girl you need to ask for name changes have a good crimbo & new year


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i think it still shows you original name on quotes or am i mistaken, i thought i read this a another thread about names


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I would PM ashcrapper mate. Really helpful guy when it comes to these things :thumbup1:


----------

